# Mason's Widows Night



## werdwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

Our Masonic center had it's annual widows night, to celebrate the widows of our deceased brethern.

Yours truly was drafted to head the food portion, so here we go!

Started off with the first course. As adapted from the food network: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/t...ipe/index.html

*First Course:  Winter Panzanella & French Bread*

  Panzanella was originally "peasant food" during the Italian Renaissance - that is - a way to use old, hard bread by soaking it in water, drizzling it with olive oil, adding tomatoes, onions, and whatever herbs were in the house. But not anymore! This will be a special combination of greens, vegetables, croutons, and fruit served with honey balsamic vinaigrette dressing.




The main course, based off of BBQ Enigineer's post;
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=spedini

*Second Course: Cherry Smoked Chicken Speidini & Rice Pilaf*

  Speidini: An Italian word for skewers of meat or fish grilled over a flame or under a broiler.  This is an updated version which will include chicken breast stuffed with Chorizo (a Mexican sausage) and wrapped in bacon. Then smoked to perfection and served with your choice of raspberry chipotle Sauce or sweat and tangy homemade barbecue sauce.


One of the trays




The Rice



Plated



Desert course as adapted from the food network;
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/t...ipe/index.html

*Third Course: Pear Cobbler with Blueberry Streusel and Whipped Cream, & French Roast Decaf Coffee*

  This combination of sweet and tart will tantalize your Taste Buds and warm your heart.


(sorry these are the precooked version only)




And of course the widows whom we celebrate. A little smaller group than usual.  One just had a stroke and is in rehab, and several  had a church function.


----------



## carpetride (Apr 26, 2009)

I see why you were chosen to lead!  Looks tremendous


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats on the fine feed!  An Kudo's fer takin care a the women folk!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 26, 2009)

for sure.

All of that looks simply amazing.  That one honestly made me drool.

Good job outta you!


----------



## rivet (Apr 27, 2009)

Great job, Chef! You sure put on a fantastic meal-


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 27, 2009)

Great job Brother, Everything looks Great! Might have to get the recipe for that pear cobbler.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 27, 2009)

Your event looked great from start to desert.  You did a fantastic job...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice job Wolf.  Would like to try that Chicken Speidini.  That looks awesome.  How exactly do you make them?  I think I would try mine with some Andouille.  Any tips would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## jdt (Apr 28, 2009)

nice sentiment and food, job well done


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

I posted the link to how BBQEngineer does them above the pic.

I used the chorizo and the trial run seemed a little dry.  For Widows night I brushed with EVOO, then spread the Chorizo out, rolled, wrapped in 2 strips bacon.  Wherever the chicken was still showing on the outside I put some more EVOO.  They came out moist.  I think if you used a plain sausage instead of chorizo there probably would be more fat, and you might not need the EVOO.


----------

